# Insurance cost



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Trying to gauge what a sensible insurance quote is on an R35 and who's competative 

I'm 41 with 9 years no claims but 6 points in 2008

How much insurance are you paying on your R35s and with whom please for a similar age and no claims etc?


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm 44 £600 with Admiral which came as a surprise. No Ring cover though.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

£1400 up from £1200, multicar Admiral policy also covering my Merc ML.

10+ years NCB, 3 points from August 2007 (still valid??)..

But I'm in Liverpool so clearly a touch over what more rural chaps would pay.

You should do a few web searches for a better idea.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

£410 here with Morethan.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

1150 Admiral; London, on street, 41, mucho no claims, no points.

Expecting 1350 at renewal as I live near a hot spot for fraud and failing to have insurance. 

Saved 300 on my other motor by going diesel :nervous:


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

£1690 9 years no claims no points

have been getting quotes from adrian flux etc at over 3.5k??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> 1150 Admiral; London, on street, 41, mucho no claims, no points.
> 
> Expecting 1350 at renewal as I live near a hot spot for fraud and failing to have insurance.
> 
> Saved 300 on my other motor by going diesel :nervous:


I presume you're putting your new diseasal on to the multi-car policy with Admiral? 
Much cheaper, but they won't cover modded GT-Rs...

Now paying about £900 with Competition Car Insurance.
Excellent policy with Aviva covers mods and up to 5 track days including Spa (but not the Ring. Nobody does AFAIK.)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Now paying about £900 with Competition Car Insurance.
> Excellent policy with Aviva covers mods and up to 5 track days including Spa (but not the Ring. Nobody does AFAIK.)


my dream policy... but modded car underwriting, on street-parked, in London is a bit more tricky.



David.Yu said:


> Admiral?
> Much cheaper, but they won't cover modded GT-Rs...


they'll do an exhaust



David.Yu said:


> (but not the Ring. Nobody does AFAIK.)


the underwriters have obviously been or seen the vids on YouTube:bawling:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Zed Ed said:


> the underwriters have obviously been or seen the vids on YouTube:bawling:


Your insurance have seen you on the 'ring on YouTube!? Please tell me i've got this wrong?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Your insurance have seen you on the 'ring on YouTube!? Please tell me i've got this wrong?


I think they've seen the vids of Ed's ring on youtube..... :runaway:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Ha ha, you can always rely on this site for comedy 

And you've not been suspicious of why I have to go to Wales to get it these days? :shy:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Ha ha, you can always rely on this site for comedy
> 
> And you've not been suspicious of why I have to go to Wales to get it these days? :shy:


I did wonder buddy!

I'll bring the gimp suit.....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> I did wonder buddy!
> 
> I'll bring the gimp suit.....


I had a job explaining all the scratches and mud , from last time :nervous:

Back to topic:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

9 Years No Claims
41 years old
No fault accidents, claims, convictions.

Insured with Bell (Admiral Subsidiary) £1650 up from £800 and that is garaged with 24 hour CCTV and double RFID tag entry, exit. Next best quote was over £1k more.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Admiral multi-car renewal approx £750. But that's because i sold my other car. (they bump it up when you have one)

12 years NCB Protected
£550 excess
6000 miles
driveway
Mum added 
I'm 36
3 points april 2005 - so should be cleared by now.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Admiral multi-car renewal approx £750. But that's because i sold my other car. (they bump it up when you have one)
> 
> 12 years NCB Protected
> £550 excess
> ...


Your points are well gone; they are 'valid' for three years but stay on your licence for four.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> 9 Years No Claims
> 41 years old
> No fault accidents, claims, convictions.
> 
> Insured with Bell (Admiral Subsidiary) £1650 up from £800 and that is garaged with 24 hour CCTV and double RFID tag entry, exit. Next best quote was over £1k more.


Must be your post code, I pay a lot less than this, with 0 no claims and 25 y/o


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Stayed with Admiral but lowered the value of my Car to achieve a lower premium so only £15 dearer than last year @ £745.00 with 8 ncb and 52yrs of age and in very high risk Post code area.

CJ


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

1350 on multicar with admiral 24 with 6yr ncb and no points (not sure how long for though)


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

£850 with Keith Micheals and £60 a day track day cover.

40, FullNCB garaged tracker etc.


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

£900 Admiral... 10yrs NCB
A-plan& A Flux were quoting £3k+...


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

£1,500 with competition car insurance, age 40, 6 pts - one holding phone one camera flash slightly over speed limit, 10% off by being a member of GTROC, 4 free track days in UK+Europe


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

£660 last year, with Admiral, 42yrs old, full no claims, nothing worth bragging about, garaged, Tracker.

Quoted £851 for renewal on 25th September.
Got it down to £703 with Kwik Fit Insurance, closely followed by
Performance Direct.

Still hunting.......


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

Bloody hell some dear insurance going on here.

37, not held licence for a year at time of insurance so no claims bonus, no tracker and car on drive - around £1200 FC with Admiral multicar with one other car on insurance.


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

Oh and putting my missus on whos 29 as a secondry driver whos held a clean licence for 6 years got my price down by a few hundred quid


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the response guys there is quite a variation I would have thought around £800 -1k is a decent quote for such a car unless you have a poor driving record or live in the middle of a midlands council estate 

Been quoted silly figures so far I dont think they are too keen on insuring such cars.

41, 9 years no claims, and live in the middle of nowhere, garaged and tracker appart from 6 points 3 years ago I'm a decent customer.

Anybody use Pace Ward?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

All insurances are "dear" and some not as good as others, you only know how good your insurance company are when you have to make a claim ! (then they screw you over !!!!)


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

20 NCB 2 years?(EEC)

1,5k for summer holiday insurance.

I hope I can get 5k at keith michaels for weekend and holiday insurance.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

enshiu said:


> 20 NCB 2 years?(EEC)
> 
> 1,5k for summer holiday insurance.
> 
> I hope I can get 5k at keith michaels for weekend and holiday insurance.



third party only is enough for me

I am 20 over 8 month 21 years old.

I hop I can get 5k for third party for my R35 for weekend and holiday insurance


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

enshiu said:


> third party only is enough for me
> 
> I am 20 over 8 month 21 years old.
> 
> I hop I can get 5k for third party for my R35 for weekend and holiday insurance


Seriously?! What happens if you have a prang? Even if it's not your own fault but goes 50:50, you have seen how much the smallest bump can cost with these things?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

third party insurance covers only if someone else bumps you the third party has to pay you also you have to pay somebody else if you bump them. the insurance company will not compensate anything they are only insurance for this but will not compensate anything.

why 50:50?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

enshiu said:


> third party insurance covers only if someone else bumps you the third party has to pay you also you have to pay somebody else if you bump them. the insurance company will not compensate anything they are only insurance for this but will not compensate anything.
> 
> why 50:50?


Missing my point. It's the cost of fixing your own car i'm talking about.

Okay say you have the notorious bump into the back of a van at a roundabout and your passenger safety thing fires. Or even worse as happened to my dad....the person starts pulling out of a junction in front of you..realises they won't make it and starts backing up and hits you and claims you drove into the back of them.

In the first case you're going to b £6-12k out of pocket....i.e you have no insurance to fix your car. 

In the second case the person in front is going to say you drove into them and at best you'll get a 'knock for knock' where the blame is equally apportioned. And again you're out of pocket £6-12k.

I can't imagine ever driving around in such an expensive car without comprehensive insurance. Never mind one which is so expensive to repair compared to it's cost.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

oh my.... Do you really think I drive like a rocket ?!

No insult by any means but, I only use the car on Saturday and I should pay 10K for an insurance? Be realistic not overpriced by such .... insurances.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

enshiu said:


> oh my.... Do you really think I drive like a rocket ?!
> 
> No insult by any means but, I only use the car on Saturday and I should pay 10K for an insurance? Be realistic not overpriced by such .... insurances.


Did i say you drive like a rocket? 
My dad is almost 70 years old and drives very slowly (like an old man funnily) and the women in front backed into him at the junction. He ended up having to pay to fix his own car.

As i say it doesn't matter how you drive...there are lots of others on the roads, who will make you're life difficult.

Take it from me who wrote off a E30 325i at 21 when i hit a patch of oil while doing a WOT gear change from 2nd to 3rd in a straight line. No LSD = spin = write off. But i was fully comp. Nobody else involved so no worries.

I'll wish you all the best and hope you don't need to claim.


PS - i had my accident on a Saturday!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

misters3 said:


> Did i say you drive like a rocket?
> My dad is almost 70 years old and drives very slowly (like an old man funnily) and the women in front backed into him at the junction. He ended up having to pay to fix his own car.
> 
> As i say it doesn't matter how you drive...there are lots of others on the roads, who will make you're life difficult.
> ...


trying to a get a fully comp I hope but noone did offer me that still till now.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Just got my insurance ready for picking up my Gt-r tomorrow.
Admiral £552, i have 3 points & my husband has 6 points


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

Guys Admiral Multi Car sounds a good option ryt ? For 2 "R34" ?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I presume you're putting your new diseasal on to the multi-car policy with Admiral?
> Much cheaper, but they won't cover modded GT-Rs...
> 
> Now paying about £900 with Competition Car Insurance.
> Excellent policy with Aviva covers mods and up to 5 track days including Spa (but not the Ring. Nobody does AFAIK.)


£2K 6 points (three dropping off), small claim (also 3 years old) and Exhaust and 10%-26% ECU chip all covered.

Oddly Exhaust was £120 extra and ECU mod £33......You go figure that risk algorithm out ;-)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

sarahcoles said:


> Guys Admiral Multi Car sounds a good option ryt ? For 2 "R34" ?


Will you people never stoooppp!!!


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

m4rc1980 said:


> £1690 9 years no claims no points
> 
> have been getting quotes from adrian flux etc at over 3.5k??


that's a good quote mate :thumbsup:


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Not bought one yet, but thought id get a quote seeing as I am in teh market for one now...

A Plan want £5k!!!!!!! ive been with them almost 6 years with two cars , R33 GTST Stage 1 and R33 GTR Vpsec Stage 1...all mods declared.
6Years NCB, no points, 32 live in Glasgow

What a f*ckin ridiculous quote...


----------

